# Playing balls



## jan reuvekamp (Oct 9, 2006)

We did a stress test with our (SAR)dogs:

http://youtu.be/-gtaZIunDiM


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

what sent was on the ball?


----------



## jan reuvekamp (Oct 9, 2006)

Victim In THE fridge


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

So the dogs already had some training in locating and indicating and the "stress" was the garbage on teh floor?

Number 1 looks a bit iffy. Wants out. The rest don't seem bothered by it by me.


----------



## jan reuvekamp (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes Nancy. The first is a young dog. The second is my dog


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I donot know anything about SAR but if I was in the refrigerator I would want dog#2 and/or the last one to come looking for me. The 2nd one seems to show the most raw talent, last one more repetition of same scenario training.


----------

